# Drinking Soda as a CO2 Source in Aquarium



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

One of the LFS guy here said that I can use the normal Drinking Soda as a source of Co2 in the planted aquarium. He asked me to just pour a cup of Soda in to the tank - just wanted to know if this is true / will work ?

Kindly guide me...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

I most certainly would not! The issue lies in the OTHER ingredients of the soda. I would be most concerned about the effect on PH. Unless someone knows something I defiantly don't... Go back to the store, slap him, then never go back again!


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I mean the plain Club Soda without any flavor etc... so is it ok as a temporary measure ?

Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

I personally would not, regardless of type. Perhaps someone else will chime in as well.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

my thought would be it would not give a consistent CO2 level - it would raise CO2 levels for a short period of time if at all.....I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

IMHO problem with soda water is it can contain salts, can get expensive, only has a short term effect, can greatly lower P.H. will stress the fish with fluctuating changes in water conditions, constant and wide changes in Co2 can induce algae and stunt plants, and cant compare to the cost and effectiveness of D.I.Y. yeast.


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

nagukush said:


> just wanted to know if this is true / will work ?


no


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Actually using plain soda water will in fact work. Someone over at ASW has been doing this on a pico aquarium.


----------



## SameButMoreSo (Jan 20, 2009)

In theory it could work. You could get around the issue of additives like sodium citrate etc. by purchasing a restaurant carbonation system and making your own seltzer. You could get around the issue of acidity spikes by carefully pouring measured amounts into the the tank at timed intervals. All in all, pretty expensive and time consuming compared to a using a real CO2 system. Seems like a pointless exercise unless you're a stubborn geek with a masochistic streak.


----------



## maswan0 (Oct 11, 2006)

nagukush said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I mean the plain Club Soda without any flavor etc... so is it ok as a temporary measure ?
> 
> ...


I dunno -- I find the idea of my fish hyped up on caffeine and sugar kind of intriguing!


----------



## choe (Mar 7, 2009)

here, in Chile, i find a bottled purified carbonated water.

i put a half liter, about a 1/8 gal, weekly in a 10 gal tank with only eleocharis, and i have a good results.

ahh, and hello, this is my first post.

bye


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

Choe, welcome to the forum. You're a brave soul!

Looks like Mr. Amado experimented with carbonated water, too:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=page&id=25&chapter=0

Anyway, it's an interesting question, and something I was wondering about.


----------

